# Swallowed underwear



## CharleeRose (Mar 6, 2013)

My vizsla swallowed a nylon size xs thong 4 nights ago. I took her to the vet right away and he said 9/10 times a dog her size will pass it. She is and has been completely normal; eating, pooing, etc. I have her on special high fibre canned food prescribed by vet to help her pass the thong. The vet said it could take awhile to pass and to continue to monitor her bowel movements until I see it has passed. Has anything similar happened to any others out there? How long did it take to pass? Thank you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to have three teenagers in the house. So mine have passed things I didn't even know they had eaten. Most of the time they will pass within a few days, or throw them up a day or two later.
I'm sure your vet told you the signs to watch for till it reappears.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My girl ate my daughters rainbow loom elastic phone pouch this winter. It took 1 or 2 days for her to expel that many elastics. She pooped them out. Needless to say we had rainbow coloured snow and I still to this day have a few of them in our garden.


----------



## CharleeRose (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the posts. Charlee stills seems to be fine, however she still has not passed the thong almost 5 days later....I really wish she would. 

She is 3.5 years old and has never done this.


----------



## CharleeRose (Mar 6, 2013)

Tonight Charlee is having diarrhea. Is this typical before the item passes? Thank you.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

one of the first things Ruby did when we got her was eat a pair of my wifes's knickers, it took 10 days to pass through. I can't remember if she had diarrohea first though.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Chuck ate a piece of a tennis ball that Riley had shredded and he had awful diarrhea before he passed it. I really hope Charlee passes it soon!


----------



## CharleeRose (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and sharing your experiences. So helpful! Her X-ray came back with no obstructions (fabric is difficult to see on x-ray, but obstructions can be seen). So back to the waiting game.


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

When Bruno was 4 months old he ate one of my daughters socks.
I heard about giving A couple table spoons of peroxide,so he got A shot of it. Low and behold half hour later everything came up after his second shot of peroxide .


----------

